# SKS-Bikemarathon Sundern-Hagen / Mega-Sports 2012 - 28.4.2012



## chicken07 (26. Januar 2012)

*[FONT="]Mega-Sports 2012:[/FONT][/B][B][FONT="]
[FONT="]Sonntag öffnet die Online-Anmeldung für den SKS Bike-Marathon [/FONT][/B][/FONT][/B]

  [FONT="]Mega-Sports olympisch 2012:[/FONT]


[FONT="]Das ist der [B][FONT="]SKS-Bike-Marathon[/FONT]

      über 55 oder 100 km oder als FunMarathon (30 km).
[FONT="]Die      Anmeldung ist ab Sonntag, 29.01.12, 18.00 Uhr geöffnet:[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]
     Hier gibt´s die Infos: [URL="http://www.mega-sports.de/sks-bike-marathon/"]zum      Marathon (Anmeldung hier)[/URL][/FONT]




[FONT="]Dazu gehört auch in diesem Jahr      der [B][FONT="]VELTINS      Bike-Biathlon[/FONT]

. Packende Rennen sind wieder garantiert,      wenn 10 Teams - bestehend aus je einem Mountainbiker und einem Biathleten      - gegeneinander antreten. Alle Infos zum VELTINS Bike-Biathlon findet Ihr      auf www.mega-sports.de[/FONT]
 

[FONT="]Mega-Sports      wieder mit großem Feuerwerk: [/FONT][/B][FONT="]Am Samstagabend nach dem Bike-Biathlon      erleuchtet ein großes Feuerwerk den Himmel über Sundern-Hagen![/FONT]




[FONT="]Am 29. April starten die      Sparkassen Nachwuchsrennen und es wird viele tolle Aktionen und Shows zum      Mitmachen, Ausprobieren und Staunen geben.[/FONT]
*


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Januar 2012)

langstrecke ich komme!

diesmal sind dann unter 5h als ziel gesetzt. 
im letzten jahr bin ich mit ca. 2h28min in die zweite runde eingebogen. leider hat diese dann 3h in anspruch genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (26. Januar 2012)

Dabei, kurz und knakischh...

diesma hoffentlich ohne Sturz und unter 1:20 wäre toll!


----------



## TIGERBEAT (26. Januar 2012)

Ich freue mich auch schon. Wird mein erstes Rennen sein


----------



## viper400 (27. Januar 2012)

Jo, auch dabei....Fungruppe


----------



## 3radfahrer (28. Januar 2012)

Mittelstrecke unter 3h reicht für mich


----------



## mäcpomm (28. Januar 2012)

Hm, mal sehen.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2012)

Ist es möglich sich jetzt schon anzumelden und erst später die Lizenznummer nachzureichen? 
Ich habe bisher noch keine Lizenz und somit auch keinen UCI-Code. Wenn ich es aber nachträglich nicht ändern kann, will ich nicht disqualifiziert werden.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Januar 2012)

warte doch einfach mit der anmeldung.

der startblock für die lizensler ist eh fix.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2012)

Bis wann gibts denn i.d.R. Startplätze?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Januar 2012)

nachmeldung am veranstaltungstag ist i.d.r. auch noch möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic03 (29. Januar 2012)

Sundern ist in der Regel immer ein paar Wochen nach Anmeldestart ausverkauft.... Selber schon Erfahrung mit gemacht ;(


----------



## hefra (30. Januar 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist es möglich sich jetzt schon anzumelden und erst später die Lizenznummer nachzureichen?
> Ich habe bisher noch keine Lizenz und somit auch keinen UCI-Code. Wenn ich es aber nachträglich nicht ändern kann, will ich nicht disqualifiziert werden.



UCI Code ist GER 19901231. Keine Ahnung wann du Geburtstag hast  
also GER Jahr, Monat, Tag.

Es wird aber auch garantiert kein Problem sein, von Hobby auf Lizenz umzumelden.


----------



## lone_wolf (30. Januar 2012)

Angemeldet und überwiesen - wird der Start in die Saison


----------



## chicken07 (30. Januar 2012)

800 von 1600 Startplätzen sind vergeben!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2012)

hefra schrieb:


> UCI Code ist GER 19901231. Keine Ahnung wann du Geburtstag hast
> also GER Jahr, Monat, Tag.
> 
> Es wird aber auch garantiert kein Problem sein, von Hobby auf Lizenz umzumelden.



Das Prinzip war mir schon klar, nur was machen die eigentlich wenn es das Geburtsdatum zwei Mal gibt?


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2012)

chicken07 schrieb:


> 800 von 1600 Startplätzen sind vergeben!



fragt sich nur wie viele leute nacher auch wirklich überweisen.

ich habe jedenfalls meinen platz sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viper400 (31. Januar 2012)

@ Lone Wolf  
Hi na schau mal einer an, da sieht man sich ja schon vor dem Alfsee ;-)wobei ich nur die kurze strecke fahre....angemeldet,bezahlt und gelistet;-)


----------



## Jimmy (31. Januar 2012)

Habt ihr eine Mail nach der Anmeldung mit der Kontonummer etc. bekommen? Ich habe noch nichts seit Sonntag.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Januar 2012)

ja


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2012)

Hab mit den Orga-Leuten gemailt. Nachreichen des UCI-Codes ist kein Problem und somit bin ich jetzt auch angemeldet.
55 km ich kommeeeee


----------



## maik76 (3. Februar 2012)

Bin auch dabei! Mein erstes MTB Rennen.


----------



## Schwitte (11. Februar 2012)

Ist die Strecke eigentlich immer gleich oder ändern sie auch mal die Streckenführung?
Weiß ich evtl. was mich 2012 erwartet.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (11. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> langstrecke ich komme!
> 
> diesmal sind dann unter 5h als ziel gesetzt.
> im letzten jahr bin ich mit ca. 2h28min in die zweite runde eingebogen. leider hat diese dann 3h in anspruch genommen.



habe mich auch gerade eingemeldet, fahre dir 80 km hinterher um mich auszuruhen und dann gebe ich Gas, will auch unter 5 Std bleiben


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Februar 2012)

wäre ne überlegung wert!

allerdings dann zusammen ins ziel. und unterwegs überrollen wir alles was im wege steht, mit unseren großen rädern.


----------



## chicken07 (12. Februar 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke eigentlich immer gleich oder ändern sie auch mal die Streckenführung?
> Weiß ich evtl. was mich 2012 erwartet.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte


 

Die Strecke ändert sich wenn nur geringfügig, ist also dieselbe wie im letzten Jahr.

[FONT="]Mittlerweile übrigens schon über 1350 Anmeldungen. Das heißt, es können nur noch 250 Startplätze vergeben werden bevor die Anmeldung geschlossen wird. Wer also in diesem Jahr den SKS Bike-Marathon fahren möchte, sollte sich kurzfristig [URL="http://www.mega-sports.de/sks-bike-marathon/"]HIER[/URL] anmelden.

[/FONT]  [FONT="]Der Startschuss fällt am Samstag, 28.04.12 um 10.45 Uhr für die 55 und 100 km Biker und um 11 Uhr für den Fun-Marathon (30 km).[/FONT]


----------



## mäcpomm (12. Februar 2012)

Es werden sicher wieder einige im Winter euphorische Planer kalte Füße bekommen oder erkältet sein, Oma gestorben, den eigenen Hochzeitstermin ja ganz vergessen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerian (17. Februar 2012)

...ausverkauft...
1600 Startplätze sind weg!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (20. Februar 2012)

ich bin leider raus, habe noch einen Startplatz muß nur bezahlt werden,

wir fahren an dem Tag einen RR marathon 220 km und Sonntag dann die CTF, hatte mein Teampartner schon fest eingeplant,

falls noch einer einen Platz möchte schnellstmöglich melden


----------



## r19andre (20. Februar 2012)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> wir fahren an dem Tag einen RR marathon 220 km



du fährst Herne statt Sundern???
na das nenn ich mal Willensstärke ;-)


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (20. Februar 2012)

r19andre schrieb:


> du fährst Herne statt Sundern???
> na das nenn ich mal Willensstärke ;-)



da gabs nicht viel zu entscheiden, mein Teampartner meinte wir fahren Herne, er war auch schon viel eher, hatte er schon im Dez. entschieden, ich habs nur vergessen,

als ersatz gibts ja noch den Kellerwald Marathon eine Woche vorher,


----------



## r19andre (20. Februar 2012)

jup da simma auch dabei, Kellerwald muss sein.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (20. Februar 2012)

in Herne hats noch den Vorteil das man 6,5 Std fahren kann, Sundern sind nur max. 5 Std, 
das ist dann je länger um so besser


----------



## shog87 (20. Februar 2012)

Bin dabei mit der Stahlwalze (2x9) in der Fun-Klasse.
Mal gespannt wie sich ein Marathon mit einem eher abfahrtsorientertem Rad bewerkstelligen lässt...


----------



## Peter88 (20. Februar 2012)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> da gabs nicht viel zu entscheiden, mein Teampartner meinte wir fahren Herne, er war auch schon viel eher, hatte er schon im Dez. entschieden, ich habs nur vergessen,
> 
> als ersatz gibts ja noch den Kellerwald Marathon eine Woche vorher,



Was geht in Herne?
Auf dem Veranstaltungskalender von Rad-net und Velototal ist kein entsprechender Termin eingetragen..


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (20. Februar 2012)

Radmarathon-Challenge NRW-Challenge  
RSG Herne
8-9 Uhr
Am Revierpark 40, Herne
Anfahrt: BAB 42: AS 24 Herne-Börnig	
211 km	450 hm

aber mit dem RR, 

Info findest du hier, 

http://gruppetto.hernolds-radseiten.de/Termine/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kerthor (2. April 2012)

Hallo,
falls jemand noch einen Startplatz für die kurze Runde hat und Ihn abgeben möchte bitte PN an mich!

Mfg Thorsten


----------



## mäcpomm (2. April 2012)

Äh, wie ausverkauft??? :-(


----------



## unknownbeats (2. April 2012)

schon lange voll....!


----------



## Berrrnd (2. April 2012)

gibts doch gar nicht!

und das beim ersten großen marathon des jahres.


----------



## mäcpomm (2. April 2012)

Dann hoffe ich hier auch mal auf Jemanden der nicht kann / nicht will.


----------



## Schwitte (2. April 2012)

Ja, ging diesmal schnell.

Habe auf der Webseite von Mega Sports etwas von "Training an den Samstagen davor" gelesen.
Kann man die Strecke schon mal vorher fahren oder wie hab ich das zu verstehen?

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (2. April 2012)

Im Kellerwald wurde in 2011 die Runde am Samstag mit Guide gefahren.


----------



## element (2. April 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Ja, ging diesmal schnell.
> 
> Habe auf der Webseite von Mega Sports etwas von "Training an den Samstagen davor" gelesen.
> Kann man die Strecke schon mal vorher fahren oder wie hab ich das zu verstehen?
> ...



Letztes Jahr wurde ein paar Wochen vor dem Rennen die Runde an 2 Samstagen mit Guide abgefahren. War ein nettes Angebot von den Organisatoren.


----------



## Schwitte (2. April 2012)

Danke für die Info.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## curago (4. April 2012)

Hallo,meine Frau hat ihren Startplatz für dir Kurzstrecke ab zu geben,da sie am 1 Mai einen Marathon läuft.
Die Startgebühren von 25 Euro müssten erstattet werden.(Evtl. Gebühren für die Ummeldung).
Wenn jemand Interesse hat,bitte PN an mich.
Danke,Massimo


----------



## Manfredus (7. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,in Sundern ist es mein erstes Rennen. Wenn ich meine Startnummer abholen möchte, muss man da was vorzeigen? Ausweiss oder Einzahlbeleg? Habe keine Bock dort zu stehen und nicht am Rennen teilnehmen zu können weil ich einen Beleg vergessen habe.
Danke
Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2012)

da ist ein langer tisch, der in z.b. a-e, f-k, usw. eingeteilt ist.
einfach im richtigen bereich deinen namen nennen, und du bekommst deine unterlagen.

falls du eine lizens hast, musst du diese zusammen mit deinem ausweis vorzeigen.
oder nur die lizens. keine ahnung!


----------



## Manfredus (7. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> da ist ein langer tisch, der in z.b. a-e, f-k, usw. eingeteilt ist.
> einfach im richtigen bereich deinen namen nennen, und du bekommst deine unterlagen.
> 
> falls du eine lizens hast, musst du diese zusammen mit deinem ausweis vorzeigen.
> oder nur die lizens. keine ahnung!



Super Danke


----------



## hefra (7. April 2012)

In Sundern ist der Zahlbeleg nicht notwendig. Bei einigen Rennen ist es aber von Vorteil ihn dabei zu haben. 
Vor allem wenn man auch mal auf Straße unterwegs ist. Einige Veranstalter haben Probleme bei der Zuordnung des Startgeldes und wollen dann auf einmal Nachmeldegebühren. Ich habe es schon mehrfach erlebt und nachdem es bei einem Straßenrennen deshalb richtig Streß gab (angeblich hatten knapp 30 Starter nicht gezahlt) nehme ich, wenn der Zahlungseingang nicht online vermerkt wird, den Beleg mit.


----------



## Schwitte (11. April 2012)

Weiß jemand noch, wie lang die Zeitabstände zwischen den einzelnen Startgruppen sind?

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Wave (11. April 2012)

Zwischen Kurz und Lang/Mittelstrecke 15min.
Zwischen den einzelnen Blocks gar keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (11. April 2012)

Wave schrieb:


> Zwischen den einzelnen Blocks gar keine



Das heißt, alle Blöcke starten zugleich nur hintereinander. Die mit den kleineren Startnummern starten also weiter vorne, richtig?

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (11. April 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Das heißt, alle Blöcke starten zugleich nur hintereinander. Die mit den kleineren Startnummern starten also weiter vorne, richtig?
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Jep. Genau so!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2012)

und hinterher in der ergebnisliste nicht wundern wenn um dich herum fahrer in sekundenabständen aufgeführt werden, du bei der zieldurchfahrt aber eigentlich völlig allein warst.


----------



## Schwitte (12. April 2012)

Danke für die Infos!

Wenn ihr mir jetzt noch verratet, ob die vor zwei Jahren frisch geschotterten Wege inzwischen platt gefahren sind, so das man sich wieder plattenlos mit einem Race King SS drauf trauen kann, dann ist mein Wissenshunger erst mal gestillt.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Eddigofast (12. April 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos!
> 
> Wenn ihr mir jetzt noch verratet, ob die vor zwei Jahren frisch geschotterten Wege inzwischen platt gefahren sind, so das man sich wieder plattenlos mit einem Race King SS drauf trauen kann, dann ist mein Wissenshunger erst mal gestillt.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Davon rate ich ab, ich bin gestern auf der Strecke gefahren und in Teilbereichen wurde faustgroßer Schotter für die Holztransporter aufgebracht, das war am Ende vom Bönkhauser Tal dort wo es wieder hoch nach Wildewiese geht.


----------



## Wave (12. April 2012)

Ohje, gut dass ich mich fürs Streckentraining am 22. verpflichtet hab. 
Mit den ganzen Leuten tippe ich dann mal auf grob 6-7 platte Reifen.


----------



## Schwitte (12. April 2012)

Ich hab's geahnt, müssen evtl. doch andere Reifen drauf. Werde es mir dieses oder nächstes Wochenende mal anschauen.
Danke für die Info!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Berrrnd (12. April 2012)

wenn es doof läuft kannst du dir jeden einigermaßen leichten reifen irgendwie aufschlitzen.

ich hatte bei 60-70 rennen bisher 4 mal nen platten.
2x durchschlag bei einem rennen im harz. 
1x durchschlag weil eine metallschiene quer über die fahrbahn verlief, ich aber auf den stehenden mitfahrer auf der strecke geachtet habe.
1x seitenwand angeritzt beim endurothon im harz.

wegen schotter oder dornen hatte ich noch keinen platten. 
reifen sind entweder raceking supersonic mit latexschlauch (26er) oder racing ralph evo mit tubelessmilch (26er + 29er).

was davon ich in sundern fahre steht noch nicht fest.
vielleicht bekomme ich auch den xking racesport am 29er mit milch dicht, dann könnte es auch der werden.

wie du siehst, sind das alles keine reifen mit erhöhtem pannenschutz.


----------



## Rumas (13. April 2012)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Davon rate ich ab, ich bin gestern auf der Strecke gefahren und in Teilbereichen wurde faustgroßer Schotter für die Holztransporter aufgebracht,



dann hoffen wir mal das bis zum Rennen die Holztransporter den Schotter plattgefahren haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (13. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn es doof läuft kannst du dir jeden einigermaßen leichten reifen irgendwie aufschlitzen.
> 
> ich hatte bei 60-70 rennen bisher 4 mal nen platten.
> 2x durchschlag bei einem rennen im harz.
> ...



Ich werde wohl auch nicht wechseln. Speziell auf Schotter bügelt der fette Race King so nett die Unebenheiten weg.  
Hoffe ja mal, dass der (grobe) Schotteranteil nicht zu hoch ist, dann wird's schon funktionieren.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Schwitte (14. April 2012)

Wave schrieb:


> Ohje, gut dass ich mich fürs Streckentraining am 22. verpflichtet hab.
> Mit den ganzen Leuten tippe ich dann mal auf grob 6-7 platte Reifen.



Mal ne Testrunde in Sundern gedreht....stellenweise ein bißchen mehr (feiner) Schotter wäre  mir lieber gewesen 
Schöner durchweichter Wald- und  Wiesenboden.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## dackmo (17. April 2012)

Also schon eher Mountain King statt Race King? Oder doch nicht soo matschig?


----------



## Frido Froehlich (17. April 2012)

Hello,

ich habe einen Startplatz abzugeben für die (Halb-) Marathonstrecke (55/100km). 

Wie das mit dem Umschreiben läuft müssten wir dann klären, es steht zwar, dass kein Ummelden mehr möglich ist...aber wenn man ganz nett fragt, geht das bestimmt noch.

Und über den Preis wird man sich sicher auch einig...

Bei Interesse: Einfach melden

Gruß


Frido


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (18. April 2012)

dackmo schrieb:


> Also schon eher Mountain King statt Race King? Oder doch nicht soo matschig?




Ihr macht euch Gedanken!
Is doch noch über ne Woche hin!
Wettertechnisch wird da sicher noch was paßieren.
Frag 2 Tage vorher nochmal.
Im übrigen finde ich das die Strecke in Sundern selbst bei Matsch mit nem RK gefahren werden kann.

Gruß


----------



## Schwitte (18. April 2012)

dackmo schrieb:


> Also schon eher Mountain King statt Race King? Oder doch nicht soo matschig?




  Oh, die Entscheidung kann ich Dir nicht abnehmen. Manche kommen mit einem Race King fast überall durch.
Welche Reifen ich drauf mache überlege ich mir ein oder zwei Tage vor dem Marathon. Denke (hoffe) das Wetter wird sich noch etwas bessern.
So trocken und griffig wie letztes Jahr wird die Strecke natürlich nicht, dafür hat es die letzte Zeit einfach zu viel geregnet.

  Hat denn irgendwer zufällig einen Track von der 2012 Strecke? Bin letzte Woche nur die 2011er gefahren, evtl. hat sich ja die Streckenführung ein wenig geändert. 

  Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kerthor (18. April 2012)

Frido Froehlich schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> ich habe einen Startplatz abzugeben für die (Halb-) Marathonstrecke (55/100km).
> 
> ...



Hallo,
hatte dir heute morgen eine mail und PN geschickt!


----------



## dackmo (19. April 2012)

Klar, war auch eher auf die Diskussion weiter oben bezogen.
Bin letzes Jahr auch komplett mit RK gefahren. Wobei manchmal wohl doch nen MK oder wenigstens XK wohl besser gewesen wäre.




Schwitte schrieb:


> Oh, die Entscheidung kann ich Dir nicht abnehmen. Manche kommen mit einem Race King fast überall durch.
> Welche Reifen ich drauf mache überlege ich mir ein oder zwei Tage vor dem Marathon. Denke (hoffe) das Wetter wird sich noch etwas bessern.
> So trocken und griffig wie letztes Jahr wird die Strecke natürlich nicht, dafür hat es die letzte Zeit einfach zu viel geregnet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwitte (19. April 2012)

Wenn die Wetteraussichten so durchwachsen bleiben oder schlechter werden, wechsle ich vorne auf den MKII. Hinten bleibt der Race King drauf.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## unknownbeats (19. April 2012)

hab gerade mal bei wetter.de geschaut da heisst es eigentlich ab montag keinen nennenswerten regen mehr.
also sollten wir alle gut die strecke rocken können!
freu mich auf meinen ersten marathon -)
mfg


----------



## Crimson_ (20. April 2012)

Sundern ist doch größtenteils Schotter, da braucht man doch nicht viel Profil! Auch wenns geregnet hat nicht.
Dass ihr euch da solche Gedanken macht schon bald 2 Wochen vorher


----------



## Schwitte (20. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dass ihr euch da solche Gedanken macht schon bald 2 Wochen vorher



2 Wochen voher?? 
Also ich fahre nächste Woche nach Sundern! Keine Ahnung welchen Marathon Du eine Woche später fährst....

Ist sicherlich auch nicht ganz unschlau, Reifen zeitig zu montieren,  zumindest wenn es sich um Contis handelt die man evtl. tubless montieren  möchte.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Crimson_ (20. April 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> 2 Wochen voher??
> Also ich fahre nächste Woche nach Sundern! Keine Ahnung welchen Marathon Du eine Woche später fährst....
> 
> Ist sicherlich auch nicht ganz unschlau, Reifen zeitig zu montieren,  zumindest wenn es sich um Contis handelt die man evtl. tubless montieren  möchte.
> ...






Die erste Nachfrage zu den Reifen kam ja schon am 12.04. also schon 2 Wochen vorher.

Um noch was zum Thema beizutragen - entweder Conti RK 2.2 SS oder XK 2.0 SS - jeweils mit Latexschläuchen. Da gehe ich lieber kein Risiko mit Milch ein


----------



## rener (21. April 2012)

28.April/Sundern-Hagen 25grad,Sonne


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2012)

wäre nicht schlecht. aber dann bitte bis mittwoch regen. 
dann habe wir ideale bedingungen.


----------



## rener (21. April 2012)

petrus ist ein fan von Mountainbikern.Der kann nichts sehen wen,s regnet!wetterprognose sieht doch ganz gut aus.Also,wetzt die säbel es ist angerichtet!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (23. April 2012)

Dem Wetterbericht glaub ich aktuell keine drei Tage....

War denn jemand am Wochenende zum "offiziellen Training" auf der Strecke? Denke an den Bedingungen wird sich die nächsten Tage nicht mehr viel ändern, Wetter bleibt ja durchwachsen.
Mich würde auch noch interessieren, ob sich der Streckenverlauf gegenüber 2011 geändert hat??

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Wave (23. April 2012)

Samstag sind die Teile der Strecke, die nicht auf Waldautobahnen bestehen im Schlamm versunken. Und das Wetter gestern hat die Zustände nicht besser gemacht.
Der Streckenverlauf ist mit 2011 identisch!


----------



## crazy.man77 (23. April 2012)

Hallo, ich kann am Samstag leider nicht mitfahren - daher würde ich meinen Startplatz für die 55KM Runde abgeben. Bei Interesse bitte melden, preislich wird man sich schon einig ;-)


----------



## Schwitte (23. April 2012)

Wave schrieb:


> Samstag sind die Teile der Strecke, die nicht auf Waldautobahnen bestehen im Schlamm versunken. Und das Wetter gestern hat die Zustände nicht besser gemacht.
> Der Streckenverlauf ist mit 2011 identisch!



Danke für die Infos zur Strecke und zum Streckenverlauf! 
Mmmmh, kommt vorne evtl. doch der MKII drauf...

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Rumas (24. April 2012)

Wave schrieb:


> Samstag sind die Teile der Strecke, die nicht auf Waldautobahnen bestehen im Schlamm versunken. Und das Wetter gestern hat die Zustände nicht besser gemacht.



juuh, und ich darf auf der 30km Runde von ganz hinten starten, wenn schon 1600 andere die Wege noch weicher gefahren haben...


----------



## Manfredus (24. April 2012)

Rumas schrieb:


> juuh, und ich darf auf der 30km Runde von ganz hinten starten, wenn schon 1600 andere die Wege noch weicher gefahren haben...



Genau sehe ich auch so , fahre auch die 30 Km, also rein in den Schlamm den die anderen gemacht haben , grins


----------



## Wave (24. April 2012)

So, heute die verbleibenden Meter gefahren, die ich Samstag wegen Schlamm nicht mehr in Angriff nehmen konnte. Zitat; ich brauch noch andere Reifen. Race King werd ich definitiv nicht fahren...


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2012)

waren da auch wege abseits der waldautobahn?
kann ich mich gar nicht dran erinnern.


----------



## Wave (24. April 2012)

hier und da mal ein stück wiese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2012)

wilde wiese runter und wieder hoch.
wo war denn noch wiese?


----------



## Schwitte (24. April 2012)

Also vorletzte Woche, wo ich fast die ganze Runde gefahren bin, war die Wilde Wiese noch total intakt. 
Es gab aber ein ca. 2km langes schmales Stück Weg/Trail mit Wiese, der war ziemlich glitschig und einen breiten leicht abschüssigen Waldweg, der wirklich total verschlammt war. 
Bin das Stück ab der wilden Wiese bis zum letzten steilen Anstieg im Ort allerdings auf der Straße gefahren, habe ich da evtl. eine kritische Passage verpasst?
Derzeit habe ich noch vorne den XKing SS drauf und wenig Lust ihn gegen den MKII zu tauschen, sollte es nicht wirklich notwendig sein (?).

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Eddigofast (24. April 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Also vorletzte Woche,........Derzeit habe ich noch vorne den XKing SS drauf und wenig Lust ihn gegen den MKII zu tauschen, sollte es nicht wirklich notwendig sein (?).
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



http://mtb-sauerland.bplaced.net/hagen/2006/index2006.htm


----------



## Schwitte (24. April 2012)

Nein, so schlimm wird es dieses Jahr (hoffentlich) nicht! 
Samstag ist richtig fettes Wetter angesagt. Binnen 2 Stunden brät die Sonne die Strecke trocken. *träum*

Wird schon!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (24. April 2012)

da hilft nur eins. Vollgas und vorne weg! 
Ach was freu ich mich....

grüße


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2012)

wer fährt lang und welche zeit ist geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## e.biemold (25. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wer fährt lang und welche zeit ist geplant?


 
Ich fahre die langstrecke in hoffentlich 5 Stunden.


----------



## hdamok (25. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wer fährt lang und welche zeit ist geplant?



ich würd mich über eine 5:15-5:30 freuen,


----------



## curago (26. April 2012)

Ja was ist denn jetzt!? Racing Ralph oder doch was gröberes?

Schlamm ist doch eigentlich etwas schönes,da kann man es bergab einfach gleiten lassen...


----------



## dripdrop (26. April 2012)

Wetter-Prognose hat sich mal wieder um 180° gedreht -> Regen bei 19°C...


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2012)

curago schrieb:


> Ja was ist denn jetzt!? Racing Ralph oder doch was gröberes?
> 
> Schlamm ist doch eigentlich etwas schönes,da kann man es bergab einfach gleiten lassen...



sollte dicke reichen, egal ob es regnet oder nicht.
die rennen werden bergauf gewonnen.


----------



## Rumas (26. April 2012)

sieht wirklich nicht toll aus...
http://www.wetteronline.de/Nordrhein-Westfalen/Sundern_59846.htm

naja, vorne Mountainking, hinten Raceking sollte funktionieren
ich stelle mich mal auf ne richtig schöne Schlammschlacht ein... sind ja nur 30km


----------



## curago (26. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> sollte dicke reichen, egal ob es regnet oder nicht.
> die rennen werden bergauf gewonnen.



Denke ich auch.Da ich nur die 55 Km fahre wirds schon gut gehen.

Vielleicht sollte ich einfach an meiner Fahrtechnik feilen,anstatt mir über die Reifenwahl den Kopf zu zerbrechen

Viel Spass allen,und ab in den Dreck


----------



## Wave (26. April 2012)

Rocket Rons sind montiert, jetzt ists mir egal wie das Wetter wird


----------



## curago (26. April 2012)

Wave schrieb:


> Rocket Rons sind montiert, jetzt ists mir egal wie das Wetter wird



Das nenn ich mal ne Ansage.So muss es sein


----------



## Schwitte (26. April 2012)

Vorne MKII hinten Race King. 

Sch... Wetter! Will min. 20°C und Sonne und bitte schön auch abends, sonst wird das nix mit dem gemütlich Beisammensitzen.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (26. April 2012)

Passend zum We ne schöne Erkältung!

Wetter is mir fast egal.
Wäre nur schön das es nicht im Startblock schon aus Eimern schüttet!
Start im Regen is doof!


----------



## mbiker2005 (27. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe kurzfristig meinen Startplatz abzugeben für 55 km oder 100 km . 
Startnummer 6xx.
Hat jemend interesse ? 

Gruß


----------



## viper400 (27. April 2012)

So, dann kanns ja los gehen!!!! RR und NN sind montiert,die allzweck waffe.Wird schon gut gehen,wie immer......und wenn es nicht schon in der startaufstellung regnet ,solls mir egal sein wie das wetter wird.
Dann mal nachher die Startnummer abholen.....

Bis Morgen , und allen ein gutes gelingen und nicht soviel Matsch im Gesicht;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2012)

wie ist das wetter?

welche reifen fahrt ihr?


----------



## viper400 (28. April 2012)

Es regnet ;-) ich bleib bei RR und NN.......und lange hose oder doch kurz??********,was zieh ich bloss an ??;-)

Bis später


----------



## unknownbeats (28. April 2012)

stell mir gerad edie gleiche frage wetter de sagt ab 12uhr 22grad und 6%regen an setze auf kurze klamotten


----------



## curago (28. April 2012)

Guten Morgen,vorne und hinten RR mit wenig Druck,so schlammig kann es in Sundern gar nicht werden
Viel Spass,


----------



## Eddigofast (28. April 2012)

Bin gerade in Sundern, der nächtliche Regen ist abgezogen und beim Rennen soll es Trocken bleiben, die Waldautobahnen sind erfahrungsgemäß schnell trocken, die von Wave beschriebenen Passagen jedoch nicht. Viel Spaß!


----------



## dackmo (28. April 2012)

Bin froh, dass ich noch umentschieden habe von RK/RK auf MK/XK.
War ja doch teilweise ziemlich schlammig.
Aber schön wars!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (28. April 2012)

bin auch gerade zurück,durch die forstarbeiten die ja wohl kürzlich waren, ist ein wenig matschig, doch unterertrieben,was für ein sch.... das hat ja fast keine schaltung ohne schaltprobleme ausgehalten, abgesehen davon war das auch nichts für anfänger ,in den schlammigen abschnitten!:kotz:


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2012)

rener schrieb:


> bin auch gerade zurück,durch die forstarbeiten die ja wohl kürzlich waren, ist ein wenig matschig, doch unterertrieben,was für ein sch.... das hat ja fast keine schaltung ohne schaltprobleme ausgehalten, abgesehen davon war das auch nichts für anfänger ,in den schlammigen abschnitten!:kotz:



Naja, bei trockenem Wetter wie letztes Jahr war das alles auch kein Problem. War halt ab und zu ein kleiner Eiertanz. Einmal bin ich auch unfreiwillig abgestiegen. (Gerade als der Holländer mitm 29er fast in die Böschung gerutscht ist und ich mir dachte: "29er bringen wohl doch nicht so viel ")

Ich musste auch immer 2-3 Mal richtig reintreten, damit die Kette nicht mehr durchgerutscht ist 

Immerhin hab ich mir noch nen schönen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht und auf den Unterarmen geholt. Zeit ist fürs erste Rennen dieses Jahr ok, 2h 33min


----------



## rener (28. April 2012)

glückwunsch zu der zeit,der eiertanz war auch nicht das problem,aber standig war der antrieb zugesift und ich konnte nur noch paar gänge schalten    ( 29er sin eben vollkommen überbewertet)


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2012)

Der Matsch hat verallendingen die kleineren Ritzeln "blockiert", den konnte man ja auch schlecht in die Lücken der Kassette pressen.


----------



## Rumas (28. April 2012)

Gut das ich vorne Mountainking gefahren bin und nicht wie ich es erst vor hatte Raceking ....

ganz so matschig hatte ich mir das nicht vorgestellt, war aber noch alles gut zu fahren und wenn die Schlammpassagen kamen hatte ich immer wenig Leute um mir rum  und bin gut durchgekommen ohne gross aufgehalten zu werden...

 auch Schaltprobleme hatte ich keine, hat alles super funktioniert.... SRAM X0 halt 

 Ich hab mich vor dem Start mal ein wenig umgesehen und war erstaunt wie wenig 29´er dabei waren, ich dachte das wäre jetzt das neue " Überrad" ,ohne dem nichts mehr geht...

war ein gelungener Einstand in die neue Saison ,1.35h auf der kleinen Runde ist ganz Ok, bei dem Verhältnissen und aus dem letzten Startblock...


----------



## viper400 (28. April 2012)

Jawohl!!!!!Super Rennen wars. Da kam es auch mal auf Fahrtechnik an;-)
Unfall und Pannenfrei durchgekommen und mit 1:51 auf der kurzstrecke als "anfänger und raucher" (war mein drittes rennen)din ich voll zufrieden....man sieht sich beim zweiten lauf.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viper400 (28. April 2012)

Na was denn nun?????SMS sagt 1:51 ergebnissliste 2:06 ?????


----------



## TIGERBEAT (28. April 2012)

rener schrieb:


> bin auch gerade zurück,durch die forstarbeiten die ja wohl kürzlich waren, ist ein wenig matschig, doch unterertrieben,was für ein sch.... das hat ja fast keine schaltung ohne schaltprobleme ausgehalten, abgesehen davon war das auch nichts für anfänger ,in den schlammigen abschnitten!:kotz:



Ich bin Anfänger, das war mein zweites Rennen, und ich fand alles fahrbar.
Bin vorne und hinten X-King gefahren.


----------



## cube.ltd (28. April 2012)

Selten hat im Dreck suhlen soviel Spass gemacht 

Ganz großes Lob an den Veranstalter sowie dem gesamten Dorf Sundern/Hagen. Wirklich immer wieder eine klasse Veranstaltung.

Ganz besonders möchte ich dem roten Teufel danken welcher mich die Rampe hochgebrüllt hat. 

Für die Reifenstatistik: 
MK II vorne + Racing Ralph hinten, ging super


----------



## Manfredus (28. April 2012)

Hatte auch einen heiden Spaß beim suhlen im Schlamm, grins.
Mal was anderes, da haben jede Menge Leute Fotos gemacht, hat man eine Chance die irgendwo im Netz zu finden?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Eddigofast (28. April 2012)

Manfredus schrieb:


> Hatte auch einen heiden Spaß beim suhlen im Schlamm, grins.
> Mal was anderes, da haben jede Menge Leute Fotos gemacht, hat man eine Chance die irgendwo im Netz zu finden?
> 
> Gruß Jens




Fotos gibt es  hier!


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (28. April 2012)

Geil wahrs!!!

Mein Fazit:
- einmal gelegen, wie quasi jedes Jahr!
- Trotz teils echt schlammiger Strecke die selbe Zeit wie im Vorjahr.
- Bergab bin ich ne Pussy!
- in meiner AK unter die Top 5 gefahren

Juhuuuu

Achja für die die es interesiert, gefahren bin ich X King vorne wie hinten.


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (28. April 2012)

hier gibt es übrigens auch noch bilder....

http://www.dorfinfo.de/sundern/arnsberg-neheim/index.php


----------



## rener (28. April 2012)

hinten kleine ritzel nicht fahrbarund wenn ich vorne klein lund hinten letzten3 großen fahren wollte hat sich die kette immer mit reingedreht?kann mir jemand was dazu sagen?Ganzer antrieb; neu wei letztes jahr oft chainsack??????


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2012)

abhilfe gegen kettenklemmer:
jede pfütze mitnehmen und das problem ist behoben, oder abundzu nen spritzer aus der trinkflasche drauf.

die kette hatte einfach keine schmierung mehr.

vorne und hinten racing ralph 29x2,25". keine probleme.
war nen super rennen, nur leider fehlt noch das i-tüpfelchen.

durch meinen versuch den verfolgern zu entfliehen habe ich zu viele körner verbraten und den ersten startblock im nächsten jahr leider knapp verfehlt.
immerhin habe ich in diesem jahr für die 1. runde mehr zeit gebraucht als für die 2. 
im letzten jahr war es deutlich anders herum.


----------



## rener (28. April 2012)

jo danke, also nachstes matchrennen 2.te flasche mit öl gefüllt.haste dich in der 1.ten runde erst eingerollt.ist ja ne extreme wetterumstellung gewesen.evtl. deswegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoelsMom (28. April 2012)

Großes Lob an die Veranstalter, war wie jedes Jahr eine rundum tolle Sache! Wetter hat ja auch mitgespielt, also alles TOP!

Ganz besonders möchte ich dem "Streckenposten-Pärchen 16" danken, die mir mit Apfelkuchen und Cola geholfen haben, meinen Hungerast einigermaßen zu überwinden!!!! Also, falls jemand von den Veranstaltern mitliest,bitte richtet den Dank doch nochmal aus!!!! War echt super!!!!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2012)

im letzten jahr bin ich mit 2h30min in runde 2 gegangen. im ziel waren dann etwa 5h40min auf dem tacho. total eingebrochen.

heute dachte ich eigentlich ich hätte in der 1. runde maßlos überzogen (kein tacho), aber ich war insgesamt knapp 25 min schneller als letztes jahr.
bin mit ca. 2h37min in die 2. runde abgebogen.


bei den streckenposten gibts kuchen? 
wenns mal nicht läuft werde ich das mal testen.


----------



## e.biemold (28. April 2012)

rener schrieb:


> .... das hat ja fast keine schaltung ohne schaltprobleme ausgehalten


 
Habe keine schaltprobleme gehat mit mein Rohloff speedhub 

Habe die langstrecke gefahren in 5:27:02 und bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## alex80 (29. April 2012)

Hallo,

war eine geile Veranstaltung, wie immer gibt es einen Rennbericht auf meiner Homepage, hier der Link dahin:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=79


Viele Grüße,
Alex

PS: Conti RaceKing 2.2 RS.... (für die Statistik)


----------



## viper400 (29. April 2012)

Das erste video ist bei you tube auch schon drin...Danke Tandem Racer !!!!!


----------



## Schwitte (29. April 2012)

Hach, was haben wir uns schön dreckig gemacht. 
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Strecke so aufgeweicht ist. Hat trotzdem mächtig Spaß gemacht, mal was anderes. 
Tolle Veranstaltung bei perfektem Wetter.

Reifen: Vorne auf MKII gewechselt - hinten Race King, diesmal mit extra niedrigem Luftdruck. Beeindruckt mich immer wieder der Reifen.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## mäcpomm (29. April 2012)

Stimmt. Der RK ist super.
Wo sind die Schlammbilder?


----------



## Timsky (29. April 2012)

War eine super Veranstaltung.
Mein besonderer Dank gilt den zahlreichen Ehrenämtlern - klasse Job!


----------



## Eddigofast (29. April 2012)

alex80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war eine geile Veranstaltung, wie immer gibt es einen Rennbericht auf meiner Homepage, hier der Link dahin:
> 
> ...



Platz 4 auf der Großen gegen Ramses und Co?....Hut ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (1. Mai 2012)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Platz 4 auf der Großen gegen Ramses und Co?....Hut ab!





> Mein 4.Rang bedeutete zeitgleich, dass ich hinter Ramses Bekkenk, Bram Rood (beide Mitsubishi MTB-Team) und Christian Schneidawind (TEXPA-Simplon) Bester der sterblichen Fahrer war,...



Schön formuliert
Ja, Hut ab vor dieser grandiosen Leistung


----------



## alex80 (1. Mai 2012)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Schön formuliert
> Ja, Hut ab vor dieser grandiosen Leistung



Vielen Dank, was war denn mit dir los? In der Vorwoche warst du noch so stark?


----------

